# can someone tell me how toobtain EC permanet residency



## katrinar (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello to every body, am new this site, I hope it is really helpful somehow, My question is,
I am German my husband is from Africa we both got married here in Spain, he got his 5 year Regimen Communitario resident after our wedding wish is about to expite next 2 months, he has being working since then, now I wanted him to apply for EC permanet residency, so he could have access to take other job opportunity in the future he we decided to leave Spain, so that he could not have difficulties of obtaining working permit in third European countries, 
Please does anyone know if this is possible to obtain here in Spain? 
If possible, what os the requirement, Please help me, because my husband said am a dreamer that is not possible and I doubt this because I know is possible to obtain in Germany because my friend husband have this card,
You contribution we be appreciated my regard Katrinar.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

katrinar said:


> Hello to every body, am new this site, I hope it is really helpful somehow, My question is,
> I am German my husband is from Africa we both got married here in Spain, he got his 5 year Regimen Communitario resident after our wedding wish is about to expite next 2 months, he has being working since then, now I wanted him to apply for EC permanet residency, so he could have access to take other job opportunity in the future he we decided to leave Spain, so that he could not have difficulties of obtaining working permit in third European countries,
> Please does anyone know if this is possible to obtain here in Spain?
> If possible, what os the requirement, Please help me, because my husband said am a dreamer that is not possible and I doubt this because I know is possible to obtain in Germany because my friend husband have this card,
> You contribution we be appreciated my regard Katrinar.



For questions about Spain please post in the Spanish forum.

You might want to look into Spanish naturalisation laws. If you already spent five years in Spain it might be better to go that route instead of starting the process again from scratch.


----------

